# counterfeit china glaze?



## banana1234 (Aug 25, 2010)

sorry in advance if this is the wrong part of the forum

is there such a thing as counterfeit china glaze, opi etc on ebay?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

i am sure there is fake opi that goes around but i am not sure about other brands


----------

